# Jaguar video clip from Mildenhall AF



## Royzee617 (Apr 9, 2005)

Nearly the whole routine of the RAF Jaguar show during MAF. Not really WW2 but I think it is special....


----------



## evangilder (Apr 9, 2005)

Nice job, Roy. Are you using Microsoft Movie Maker for your edits? I noticed some familiar transitions in you Hurricane video.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for your kind comments.

Yes, I sometimes use MS MM - one of the few useful things MS does IMHO tho it is imperfect. The Hurri vid was two clips merged by a wipe in MM plus the titles of course.

But I have to use VCD (mpeg1(?)) source files (not DVD mpeg2) which are less quality - I am trying out an alterntive converter called STOIK but this is imperfect too... plus it doesn't offer the fun stuff like wipes and titles etc. but is free.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 9, 2005)

I picked up Roxio Easy Media Creator 7 about 6 months ago and it is much better. I wasn't happy with the DVDs I made with MS MM. It had that grainy appearance around the edges. Roxio lets you import in AVI, which is great, but huge. Edits and transitions are really nice with the Roxio and I like the interface a little better. It took a little getting used to after using MS MM, but once you do, it's nice.


----------

